# Help! snowboarding carving!



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You are quite lazy on the board.
Edge to edge change is not fast and not utilizing the pop of your board. Knees are too straight. Start being dynamic.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Get more in to the riding with your lower body.... Bend knees more. Get up higher on your edge.


----------



## whiskey (Jan 2, 2015)

speedjason said:


> You are quite lazy on the board.
> Edge to edge change is not fast and not utilizing the pop of your board. Knees are too straight. Start being dynamic.


thanks a lot for you advice, dude! 
I will try to change edges faster.
I think straight knee is the problem! When I tried to bend my knees more, my shins started to add pressure on my boot, which caused me to lean forward and lose balance. I think boots are not the problem. Should I keep my knees bent all the time or just when I turn? Is my height the reason? Cause I am 188 cm!


----------



## whiskey (Jan 2, 2015)

Argo said:


> Get more in to the riding with your lower body.... Bend knees more. Get up higher on your edge.


Yeah! How to use my lower body more and get edge high? any tips?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what is your stance width? What might help you is to use more forward lean (your bindings) which will cause you to bend your knee more .


----------



## whiskey (Jan 2, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your stance width? What might help you is to use more forward lean (your bindings) which will cause you to bend your knee more .


this is how I set my stance width. I measured the distance between my knee and foot. thanks! I should have tried more settings to find the perfect stance or angle.:facepalm3:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

lots of slide carving there. which isn't necessarily a bad thing if you just wanna take it easy for a few runs. to me, you clearly have the skill set and look very comfortable are your board to really lay into your carves. like everyone said, if you wanna charge down the hill with your carves then bend your knees more and really press into the carve. i think a lot of people (not necessarily you) are hestitant to do this because of a fear of washing out or catching an edge.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

whiskey said:


> thanks a lot for you advice, dude!
> I will try to change edges faster.
> I think straight knee is the problem! When I tried to bend my knees more, my shins started to add pressure on my boot, which caused me to lean forward and lose balance. I think boots are not the problem. Should I keep my knees bent all the time or just when I turn? Is my height the reason? Cause I am 188 cm!


You WANT to apply pressure to the tongue of your boot in order to lean forward and engage the edge. I think you may be getting scared and haven't quite learned how to balance on that edge yet. It's a different feeling from getting on an edge compared to simply skidding around. It can be startling if you're not used to it.


----------



## whiskey (Jan 2, 2015)

radiomuse210 said:


> You WANT to apply pressure to the tongue of your boot in order to lean forward and engage the edge. I think you may be getting scared and haven't quite learned how to balance on that edge yet. It's a different feeling from getting on an edge compared to simply skidding around. It can be startling if you're not used to it.


thanks! My back foot skids a lot when I do toe side turn. It really makes me desperate! I will keep working on that! thanks again!


----------



## whiskey (Jan 2, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> lots of slide carving there. which isn't necessarily a bad thing if you just wanna take it easy for a few runs. to me, you clearly have the skill set and look very comfortable are your board to really lay into your carves. like everyone said, if you wanna charge down the hill with your carves then bend your knees more and really press into the carve. i think a lot of people (not necessarily you) are hestitant to do this because of a fear of washing out or catching an edge.


Thanks dude! I will push myself a litter further next time when I snowboard!


----------

